# Upper Galveston Bay Report 2/5



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Today it was SE at 12-16 with overcast skies and I was licking my chops thinking this would be easy. But every time we got to a new location we would catch 2 or 3 keepers and that was it. We would move to the next location and same thing. We could never just get on a good bite today. However we did catch 2 trout over 5 lbs so that was a nice bonus. I tried artificials for awhile but never got a hit so we threw shrimp under a popping cork all day. Most of our fish came on the shallow flats in 3-4 ft of water over heavy shell.

What a beautiful day it was and a great time with new friends!

I have plenty of openings available.

See you on the water!

Thanks
Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------

